# الشعب يتالق رغم انف الزعيم STAAD.foundation V8i Release 5.0



## زعيم الاسكندرية (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لا تصدقوا عنوان المشاركة :68: :68:

فلا يوجد شعب متالق - الزعيم فقط هو المتالق :78:
انا غيرت عنوان المشاركة لأن المنظمة العالمية لحقوق الزعماء لفتت انتباهى فى مشاركات سابقة
وقالوا لى اترك فرصة للشعب يشم نفسه ويتالق قلنا ما فيش مانع :86: لمدة يوم
لكن ما تصدقوش نفسكم كتير
غدا ساكتم انفاسكم مرة اخرى
خذوا هذا البرنامج منحة من الزعيم وادعوا له:77:
​
*STAAD.foundation V8i Release 5.0 * *STAAD.foundation V8i Release 5.0*​ 
*info:*
*STAAD.foundation V8i (SELECTseries 1) Release 5.0*

STAAD.foundation V8i (Release 5.0) was released in the first week of July 2009. This version is a major leap forward in addressing the foundation design needs for practicing engineers and a major upgrade to version 4.3.

*screenshot:*







*Download:*
Code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/25641889...00en.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25644724...00en.part2.rar

Code:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LKW5AE9X
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MB9BV1AN

Code:

http://www.mediafire.com/?xngmtvrwjzy
http://www.mediafire.com/?itynzi45knx


******** after Extracting the rar files (no password)* :
- stfnd05000000en.exe

*1000 days trial
Put Ram connection cr *a*ck files in installed folder. You shall have 1000 days trial. 
*Staad Foundation 5.0 medicine:
Code:

http://ifile.it/1e86m0r
​


----------



## 0yaz9 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

يااااااااااسلااااااااااااااام


----------



## سبع الليل (23 أكتوبر 2009)

يعيش الزعيم ^__^


----------



## sahmid72 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks A lot yaz3immmmmm


----------



## م.طاهر (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حفظك الله ورعاك ايها الزعيم المتالق دائماً 

لكن العنوان ده -المنظمة العالمية لحقوق الزعماء - مش غريب شويه يازعيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو الزعماء سايبين حاجه ما خدوهاش علشان يبقالهم منظمه وعالميه كمان علشان تراعي حقوقهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جديده دي اوي وجامده يازعييييييييييييييم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## magdyamdb (24 أكتوبر 2009)

دايما يا زعيم متألق و نجمك عالي ربنا يحفظك و يخليك للمنتديات يا زعيم انا معرفتش افك الكراك فى مشكلة فيه مش عارف ايه هي علي فكرة امتداد الكراك zipxو ليس zip و قد خليت امتداد الكراك zip و برضه ما فكش رجاء يا زعيم تدلني علي الحل صديقك د مجدي بكري


----------



## magdyamdb (24 أكتوبر 2009)

dear alexandria boss, thank u very much for ur prompot reply, unfortunately i do not know how to get ur message as i went to inbox and press ur message but nothing happened, would u plz send me ur mobile no by message, my mobile no : ********************** thanks. dr. magdy

not allowed to add any means of communications


----------



## magdyamdb (24 أكتوبر 2009)

dear pioneer member, kindly thank u very much for ur reply.the crack i mean is that for staad foundation v5. best regards. magdy
email: ************************

not allowed to add any means of communications


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 أكتوبر 2009)

magdyamdb قال:


> دايما يا زعيم متألق و نجمك عالي ربنا يحفظك و يخليك للمنتديات يا زعيم انا معرفتش افك الكراك فى مشكلة فيه مش عارف ايه هي علي فكرة امتداد الكراك zipxو ليس zip و قد خليت امتداد الكراك zip و برضه ما فكش رجاء يا زعيم تدلني علي الحل صديقك د مجدي بكري


 


magdyamdb قال:


> dear alexandria boss, thank u very much for ur prompot reply, unfortunately i do not know how to get ur message as i went to inbox and press ur message but nothing happened, would u plz send me ur mobile no by message, my mobile no : *********************** thanks. Dr. Magdy


 


magdyamdb قال:


> dear pioneer member, kindly thank u very much for ur reply.the crack i mean is that for staad foundation v5. Best regards. Magdy
> email: *********************


الآن فهمت رسالتك على الخاص ولم اكن طالعت هذه المشاركة
سارفع الكراك مرة اخرى ان شاء الله 
لكن ارجوك سارع واحذف الايميل الخاص بك لأن ذلك مخالف لقوانين الملتقى 
ولك خالص التحية​ اي خدمة يازعيم تم حذف وسائل الاتصال


----------



## النجاري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشتاقين عمي الزعيم
مشكور جدا على البرنامج
رحم الله والديك ماقصرت


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 أكتوبر 2009)

magdyamdb قال:


> دايما يا زعيم متألق و نجمك عالي ربنا يحفظك و يخليك للمنتديات يا زعيم انا معرفتش افك الكراك فى مشكلة فيه مش عارف ايه هي علي فكرة امتداد الكراك zipxو ليس zip و قد خليت امتداد الكراك zip و برضه ما فكش رجاء يا زعيم تدلني علي الحل صديقك د مجدي بكري


zipx is a new zip compressed format 

You need Win zip 12.1 to open​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (24 أكتوبر 2009)

النجاري قال:


> مشتاقين عمي الزعيم
> مشكور جدا على البرنامج
> رحم الله والديك ماقصرت


ارجو ان تكون مبسوط هذه المرة يا عم النجارى
هذه المرة الشعب هو المتألق وليس الزعيم :75: :75:
انا دائما ادعو للشعب ان ربنا يطول عمره لأن الزعماء من غير شعوب سيفقدوا وظائفهم :67:
الملك فرانكو الطاغية ملك اسبانيا وهو يلفظ انفاسه الاخيرة قال له بطانته 
( يا مولاى الشعب جاء يودعك )
فرد عليهم قائلا ( هو الشعب رايح فين ) :67: :67:​


----------



## النجاري (24 أكتوبر 2009)

هاهاها على كولت اخواني المصريين "اما ده راجل عبيط"
تسلم ايدك يازعومي الورده
ليش هو الشعب كم زعيم عنده
يتألق الشعب يتألق الزعيم
بكل الاحوال اني باقي وزير رياضة مو هيج كال مستر محي والا.......؟!
وبكل الاحوال الدوله مستفيده والتألق يدعم استقرار البلد
اتألق يعم مين أدك دمت ودام ظلك
الله لا يحرمنا من ابداعك يا سيادة الريس


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الزعيم بجد هو الزعيم اللي يكرم على شعوبه 
و فعلاً كرمك زايد يا زعيم 
بارك الله فيك و نتمنى من الله ان يوفقك لكل خير 
و تتألق بهذا التحف الهندسية 
و ألف ألف سلام و يحيا الزعيم


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

votre excellence هذا كرم من حظرتكم انكم تسيبو لنا يوم واحد نتالق فيه من عمركم الطويل الي حتتالقو فيه دايما انتم ومن بعدكم اولادكم ,وهذاما حصل الا عندنا احنا, وسيسجل لكم التاريخ ذلك


----------



## زيادطارق (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## haidarn (26 أكتوبر 2009)

hello
how ican use staad f. for solving mat found. with rigid methods(not use subgrde mudules)


----------



## hassananas (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
any one has staad etc.
thank you all


----------



## محمودشمس (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يعيش زعيم الشعب الف الف شكر علي الاهتمام العظيم


----------



## abu_nazar (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكما يقولون بالعراقي يروحون الك الزعماء فدوه على هذه الهديه


----------



## life for rent (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جميييييييييل جدا.....جزاك الله كل خير يا زعيم


----------



## محمد 977 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووور
الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووور
الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## abu_nazar (1 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز اجدد شكري وتقديري بارك الله بك انها تستحق كل تقدير


----------



## essam-elkady (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا زعيم


----------



## amrcivil (2 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## A.Bozan (2 يناير 2010)

عاش الزعيم القائد ابو عيون جريئة
ربنا يخليهولنا بحق جاه النبي ويديلو حديد على قد ما يريد
ويديلو كونكريت وايبوكسي وغروات يا رب العالمين


----------



## al iman (4 يناير 2010)

alsalam alikom
pls any one can help to get the crack and explain how to install the program
thx


----------



## msandraous (6 يناير 2010)

رجاء رفع الكراك و شكراً


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (6 يناير 2010)

انا ايضا لم اتمكن من الحصول على الكراك


----------



## فحطان (10 يناير 2010)

اخواني الكراك غير موجود وانتي محتاج كثيرا


----------



## mhany80 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا زعيم عطاياك كترت يا زعيم الأيام دي هو فيه انتخابات قريب ولا إيه عموما إحنا وراك وبالروح والدم نفديك يا زعيم


----------



## NEWSHARE (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ايها الزعيم
بس فى مشكلة فى التنزيل فهو يسال عن :
Server name :
Site Activation Key :
و لا يكمل التنزيل
فما هو الحل مشكورا


----------



## صلاح المهندس (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة. لا استطيع تنزيل الكراك هل من الممكن للاخوة اللذين نجحوا بالتنزيل والتنصيب ان يرفعو الكراك على سيرفر اخر كال(4shared) مثلا..........


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا يا زعيم وجزاك الله كل خير 
لكن انا عندى مشكله مع الكراك 
ياترى ممكن الزعيم يتفضل ويقولنا ازاى نعمل الكراك
جزاك الله كل خير يا زعيم وربنا يوفقك دايما 
اخوك الصغير اللى له عتاب عليك عشان نسيت الورشه بتاعته خالص 
بس انا عارف مشغولياتك يا باشا وربنا يوفقك دايما وكل المسلمين يارب
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ss_online1 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 مايو 2010)

يا زعيم يا ريت تشوف موضوع الكراك ده الله يعزك عشان تكتمل الفائده
شكرااااااااااااا كتييييير


----------



## iaia2100 (14 مايو 2010)

*اللهم صلي وسلم على ىسيدنا محمد الى يوم الدين
" جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك"*​


----------



## أبو فوزي (14 مايو 2010)

جامد يا زعيم


----------



## olma (15 مايو 2010)

الرجاء من الإخوة حل مشكلة الكراك فرابط التحميل لا يعمل ؟


----------



## emad_algashy (15 مايو 2010)

الزعيم الحقيقي لايترك شعبه يواجهه مشكله البرنامج عند التثبيت ويظهر الاتي 
فهو يسال عن :
Server name :
Site Activation Key :
و لا يكمل التنزيل
فما هو الحل مشكورا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (15 مايو 2010)

ايه يا زعيم طال انتظارنا ومستنيين رد معاليك
اوعى تسيب الناس كده والا هنقوم بثوره ونسحب الثقه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HCIVILENG (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج لكن رابط الكراك فيه مشكله وكانه فيروس!!
يرجى حل المشكله.....


----------



## elza3aim (19 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على البرنامج لكن رابط الكراك فيه مشكله وكانه فيروس!!
يرجى حل المشكله.....*


----------



## الحسون المدني (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (19 مايو 2010)

لسا الشعب تايه والزعيم مش هنا 
ممكن يكون فى جوله يا جماعه ولا حاجه وانا عارف الزعيم 
لما بيغيب كده بيرجع بمفاجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## elza3aim (20 مايو 2010)

رابط الكراك فيه مشكله وكانه فيروس!!
برجاء رفع طريقة أخرى للكراك


----------



## emhm_70 (23 مايو 2010)

معلش انا فهمى على ادى ازاى اعمل set up للبرنامج انا نزلتله وعملت زى ما قولت بيطلب منى حجات غريبه


----------



## eng_rehab (23 مايو 2010)

شكراا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 مايو 2010)

يا جماعه كده يبقى لازم نعمل اعتصام 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الراحله22 (24 مايو 2010)

البرنامج جامد بس محتاجين الكراك
please


----------



## mohamed elfouly (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا يازعيم


----------



## elza3aim (29 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة مافيش حد عنده مشكلة للكراك اللي بيظهر وكأنه فيروس وكل شوية بيتمسح من الجهاز


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (29 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ,,,
حقيقة انا مشتاق جدا اليكم وما منعنى عنكم الا اننى كنت امر بفترة عصيبة من عدم الاستقرار وضغط العمل غير العادى - فطبيعة العمل فى مكة المكرمة تختلف عن اى مكان آخر وكنت لا اطالع النت فى الفترة الأخيرة
اعدكم بعودة افضل ان شاء الله وبتركيز افضل 
واسال الله جل وعلا ان لا يحرمنى من صداقتكم وسؤالكم عنى وان يجمعنا فى الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## elza3aim (31 مايو 2010)

اهلا و سهلاً بعودة الزعيم ........

بس ماردتش على سؤالي هل في حل لمشكلة الكراك اللي بيظهر على انه فيروس


----------



## 1984mohamed (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه سبحانه وتعالي --جدد نيتك مع الله
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## 1984mohamed (15 يونيو 2010)

رحم الله والديك -شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## 1984mohamed (15 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يثبتكم جميعا علي طريق الخير---:12:


----------



## Jamal (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ليبي (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم و وفقك الله


----------



## saalaam (24 يونيو 2010)

وهكذا يظل الزعماء في تجاهلهم للشعوب وهكذا تظل الشعوب تندد وتشجب


----------



## Jamal (4 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 يوليو 2010)

elza3aim قال:


> اهلا و سهلاً بعودة الزعيم ........
> 
> بس ماردتش على سؤالي هل في حل لمشكلة الكراك اللي بيظهر على انه فيروس





1984mohamed قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه سبحانه وتعالي --جدد نيتك مع الله
> اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم





1984mohamed قال:


> رحم الله والديك -شكرا يا زعيم





saalaam قال:


> وهكذا يظل الزعماء في تجاهلهم للشعوب وهكذا تظل الشعوب تندد وتشجب


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طول عمرنا بنشجب ونستنكر حتى انكروا علينا الاستنكار
اشكركم كلكم وبالنسبة للكراك اعتقد ان مشكلته مع الأخوة الذين لديهم انتى فيروس وخاصة أفيرا
اوقف عمل الأنتى فيروس او احذفه اصلا من الجهاز ثم فعل الكراك ثبت الأنتى فيروس مرة اخرى وان شاء الله تنجح المحاولة


----------



## elreedy50 (4 يوليو 2010)

تسلم الأيادى يا زعييييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## يونس الدايمي (4 يوليو 2010)

الاسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزعيم بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (4 يوليو 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> لا تصدقوا عنوان المشاركة :68: :68:
> 
> فلا يوجد شعب متالق - الزعيم فقط هو المتالق :78:
> انا غيرت عنوان المشاركة لأن المنظمة العالمية لحقوق الزعماء لفتت انتباهى فى مشاركات سابقة
> ...


مرحبا
اسال عن فيديو او كتاب تعليمي لهذا البرنامج....
شكرا


----------



## محمد 977 (5 يوليو 2010)

*الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*

الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_osman7afez (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يازعيم 
ولكن معذره ممكن ترفع الكراك من تانى لانه مش بيدون


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 يوليو 2010)

eng_osman7afez قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يازعيم
> ولكن معذره ممكن ترفع الكراك من تانى لانه مش بيدون


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t211384.html


----------



## mohandes.ms (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ملف الكراك لا يمكن تحميله

برجاء رفعه علي موقع media fire


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 يوليو 2010)

كيف لا يمكن تحميله وهو فى المرفقات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_osman7afez (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم : اخوان الفايل يمكن تحميله وفتحه وهو يعمل بشكل جيد ويفعل البرنامج لكن المشكله انه لايمكن فتح اي من الأمثله او اي عمل تصميمي يظهر هناك رساله وتقول هناك خطأ وينغلق البرنامج. وقبل هذا عند تنزيل الفايلات من المواقع المذكوره ما الفرق بين Part 1& Part من حيث عمليه التنصيب وكلاهما لهم نفس الاسم .سوف اكون شاكرا اذا تم الجواب على السوال. اخوكم عراقي ابن عراقي


----------



## halim82 (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا زعيم وجاري التحميل


----------



## كتكوووووته (21 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## civilous (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
الف شكر ويسلمو على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فاعـل خير (2 سبتمبر 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> zipx is a new zip compressed format
> 
> You need *Win zip 12.1 *to open​



http://www.4shared.com/file/fQruouS-/WIN_ZIP_121_WITH_SERIAL_KEY.htm


----------



## haydarmayali (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا يا زعيم


----------



## موسي الكردي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور:77:


----------



## shanoba88 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

انت طلعت عامل زى زعيمنا بجد نعمل ايه فى السريال


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا زعيم الاسكندرية و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## firsttag84 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ياعم الجميل والله الزعيم خلاص سايبنا العزبه بتاعه وسفرنا على بره زهق مننا ناس بتوجع دماغه 
بس حق ايه اللى الزعيم لسه بيدور عليه.


----------



## samy2me (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (26 أكتوبر 2010)

shanoba88 قال:


> انت طلعت عامل زى زعيمنا بجد نعمل ايه فى السريال





firsttag84 قال:


> ياعم الجميل والله الزعيم خلاص سايبنا العزبه بتاعه وسفرنا على بره زهق مننا ناس بتوجع دماغه
> بس حق ايه اللى الزعيم لسه بيدور عليه.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
23-10-2009, 08:04 pm 
المدون اعلاه هو تاريخ مشاركتى هذه 
يعنى سنة وثلاثة ايام
وبعد 6,869 مشاهد و 85 مشاركة
وبعد اعادة الرفع اكثر من مرة وبعد ارفاق الملف الكراك اكثر من مرة
وبعد كل الزملاء الذين نجحوا فى تثبيت البرنامج وبدون مشاكل
هل تظنوا ان هذا هو الجزاء المناسب منكما
شكرا على اى حال
تحياتى​


----------



## احمد سمير (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هيثم محمد على (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (10 يناير 2011)

فاعـل خير قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/fqruous-/win_zip_121_with_serial_key.htm




جزاك الله خير ،،، كانت هذه مشكلتي .......


----------



## أحمد968 (1 فبراير 2011)

متشكر يا زعيم


----------



## samsadi (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## عبد القوي اسماعيل (11 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر لك و لو تكرمت الرابط على التورنت إذا أمكن


----------



## ورد النيل (11 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاصف البحر (25 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر لك اخي


----------



## s.sakr (2 أبريل 2011)

*حفظك الله ورعاك ايها الزعيم المتالق ودائما تقدم لنا الافضل
*


----------



## s.sakr (2 أبريل 2011)

thank you and i wish alot from you 
thanks za3eem


----------



## asae (14 أبريل 2011)

حفظك الله وذادك في العلم وجزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركاتك القيمة ... وحفظ الله مصر واولادها الابطال


----------



## jak88 (17 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng-hamada elmasry (11 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## porto (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## saalaam (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا زعيم........بس لا تستهين بالشعب......لأنه هيسقطك في يوم


----------



## wagih khalid (2 يوليو 2011)

يا هندسه بيطلب مني site activation و server name 
ايه الحل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سردشت سردار (10 يوليو 2011)

*الله‌ یبارك فیك ویصلح بالك*

شكرا


----------



## م حسام و (11 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمـــد العبـــاسي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على البرنامج


----------



## محمـــد العبـــاسي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااا على البرنامج


----------



## wagih khalid (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (16 يناير 2012)

_*حفظك الله ورعاك ايها الزعيم المتالق دائماً *_


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (25 فبراير 2012)

ياريت من لديه تعليم الاستاد فاونديشن ان ينزله ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ayman3011 (25 فبراير 2012)

جزيت خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Ayman3011 (19 مارس 2012)

الاخ الكريم لو ممكن الكراك 
وهل يمكن ان يعمل علي ويندوز 7 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled (troy) (3 سبتمبر 2012)

زعيم زعيم مش اي كلام


----------



## كمال محمد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

الساده المشرفين برجاء التحقق من رابط الكراك للبرنامج

لأنه عند الذهاب للموقع يخبرنا أن الملف غير موجود

وشكرا لكم


----------



## وائل سعيد المصرى (13 أبريل 2014)

ممكن أطمع فى اعادة رفع البرنامج؟؟؟


----------

